# newbie needs help (suprise!) gaggia automat



## mad_ideas (Aug 15, 2010)

hi all,

about 2 months ago i was given a old Gaggia automat that was being thrown out, i have managed to brew a couple of cups on it but i have some slight problems and i was hoping someone could help,

1. i have no manual, althought a friend has helpted me work out the basics his is a different model so he doesnt know all the functions

2. the steam tube thingy doesnt work at a guess limescale? would it be an idea to descale my machine? if so what product should i use?

3. where do i get the little capsules from i have yet to have a look on internet yet as i havent run out of the ones it came with

4. im fairly tecnically minded so i was wondering while im sorting out the steam thingy is there any parts that go that i should change o rings seals ect

any help greatly apresiated










great forum!

regards Mad ideas


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

> 1. i have no manual, althought a friend has helpted me work out the basics his is a different model so he doesnt know all the functions


1. go here http://www.gaggia.com/linee_famiglia_professionale.asp?CA_ID=24

2. select your machine assuming it is listed

3. at the bottom of the page for each machine is a link the relevant manual



> 2. the steam tube thingy doesnt work at a guess limescale? would it be an idea to descale my machine? if so what product should i use?


It could also be blocked up with cooked on milk. It is worth descaling anyway so use something like Dezcal http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/PRD_ProductDetail.aspx?cid=36&prodid=578&Product=Urnex-Dezcal-Activated-Scale-Remover-1oz-28g



> 3. where do i get the little capsules from i have yet to have a look on internet yet as i havent run out of the ones it came with


You could be referring to either ESE pods or Nespresso - for ESE pods the Waitrose own brand are very good and much cheaper than Illy http://www.waitrosedeliver.com/wdeliver/servlet/JSPs/shop/shopping.jsp?siteCode=WD&fh_reffacet=categories&fh_eds=ß&fh_location=//waitrose/en_GB/branchnum%3E%7B0%7D/categories%3C%7Bwaitrose.storecupboard%7D/categories%3C%7Bwaitrose.storecupboard.coffeeground%7D&shopperType=&fh_refview=summary&fh_refpath=facet_30202263&shopperNum=&fh_start_index=0 Alternaively Farifax Coffee have a few ESE pods http://www.fairfaxcoffee.com/Coffee/ESE-Pods.aspx

For Nespresso try here http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/50-NESPRESSO-PODS-5-X-10-PICK-YOUR-OWN-MIX-UK-SELLER_W0QQitemZ150461526067QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=162144989327&rvr_id=162144989327&cguid=87167c8712a0a0aad0c16d11fd57a314


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Liquid Monkey comes up with the goods once again!!!!


----------



## mad_ideas (Aug 15, 2010)

hi,

thanks for your helpfully reply, gutted my machine manual isnt up there but still worth a try

ill have to have a go at descaling and check for any resedue in the steam tube

thanks again

regards mad ideas


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

You might find your manual on here http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/downl-manual.php. Unlike the Gaggia site this lists models which are out of production.


----------

